# UAE one-year virtual working visa



## Spanisheyez (5 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 
I am in the middle of my application for the UAE one year virtual working visa. I am an Australian citizen and have a few quick questions if any one could help please

1. What is the difference between 
RESIDENCY - VIRTUAL WORK RESIDENCY - VIRTUAL WORK WORKER - ISSUE RESIDENCE 
and 
VISA - VIRTUAL WORK RESIDENCY - VIRTUAL WORK WORKER - ISSUE NEW VISA 

2. What is the procedure to apply the same for my spouse and under 18 kid? 

3. Do i get the same rights as a UAE resident? For eg. Am I allowed to open bank accounts etc? 

Thanks


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

1. You will initially need to apply for 'ISSUE NEW VISA' as 'ISSUE RESIDENCE' can only be applied for once you are in country on your visa issued initailly.
2. You can apply for 'family visa' for your dependents (provided you meet the minimum requirements) through the ICA/ICP smart app, but only after you've got your residence visa - usually takes a few weeks after your arrive in country.
3. Yes.


----------



## Spanisheyez (5 mo ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> 1. You will initially need to apply for 'ISSUE NEW VISA' as 'ISSUE RESIDENCE' can only be applied for once you are in country on your visa issued initailly.
> 2. You can apply for 'family visa' for your dependents (provided you meet the minimum requirements) through the ICA/ICP smart app, but only after you've got your residence visa - usually takes a few weeks after your arrive in country.
> 3. Yes.


Thanks a lot. Any idea how long does it take for the visa processing?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Spanisheyez said:


> Thanks a lot. Any idea how long does it take for the visa processing?


No idea bud.


----------



## Spanisheyez (5 mo ago)

So they came with just one line in arabic. I called the customer care and they said 
"it meant they need documents in arabic"
no further clarification. Now i am not sure how to get these documents (just my employment letter) translated into arabic and how to get it attested? 

Any help?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Spanisheyez said:


> So they came with just one line in arabic. I called the customer care and they said
> "it meant they need documents in arabic"
> no further clarification. Now i am not sure how to get these documents (just my employment letter) translated into arabic and how to get it attested?
> 
> Any help?


Use a translation agency and send it to UAE embassy in your home country for attestation?


----------

